# what do people do with the horns?



## Sydney (Nov 23, 2010)

I seem to have a obsession with horns, half of the question ive asked on here have to do with horns 
Ive been looking at pictures of watusi and longhorn cows which got me wondering, what do people use those giant horns for after the butcher a horned cow?  I bet some people make some really interesting things out of them, but what?


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen (Nov 23, 2010)

in some places I think they use them as.........horns, u know, to blow out of


----------



## freemotion (Nov 23, 2010)

In times past, they were used as containers, with a lid and straps attached.....think "powder horn."  It was a way to carry gun powder back when the powder and the ball were loaded for each shot.


----------



## goodhors (Nov 23, 2010)

In the past horn was used to make ladies combs, hair pins, for their long hair.  Belt buckles now, buttons, assorted decorative objects like in mosic frames.  Polished smooth and stained, carved, horn is a nice, easily worked medium.  

Reenactors use them as historical writings told us.  I remember hearing about "horn books" but not sure if they were covers, thin and transparent over real books or like blackboards, were reusable.  Where the kids wrote on them and then erased it.  Powder horns, water containers, drinking cups, all common in the past.


----------



## goatboy13 (Nov 30, 2010)

Most plases now either clean them and wash them or throw them away.


----------

